# Youth Pheasant Hunt



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Not many youth hunters out today, and we saw quite a few birds. It was a tough day with the warm temperatures, skunks and 2 dogs skunk sprayed in the first 15 minutes of hunting. The kid ended the day with 1 bird.
I now have a pink labrador!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

That sucks. I was hoping my dog didn't find any skunks and we lucked out


----------

